# Moving to Hull



## ztempest (Dec 1, 2008)

Hi, I am an American with a multi-settlement (wife) visa for the UK, come and go as I please, have had it for 2 years ... Never used it or lived in the UK.

Well now my UK husband has a job, we are going to come to the UK and live in Hull - can anybody tell me about this place ????

Is it safe ??? 
What part should we live in ??? 
What price range is reasonable? Since it is not London (ashame), what sort of price am I looking at ???

Advise from people who know is appreciated, as I don't know and neither does he although he is British (not lived in the UK for 20 years) ... We have been living in Central Europe for 2 years.

He has been out of work for 5 months, therefore, a job came along with an offer so you take it. 

Cheers,
{z}}}

I am positive it will be wet :rain:


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

ztempest said:


> Hi, I am an American with a multi-settlement (wife) visa for the UK, come and go as I please, have had it for 2 years ... Never used it or lived in the UK.
> 
> Well now my UK husband has a job, we are going to come to the UK and live in Hull - can anybody tell me about this place ????
> 
> ...



Hiya .... its a long time since I visited Hull so maybe its changed a lot! youre right it is miles and miles from London - and the property prices are probably some of the lowest in the UK ... but if I am honest it wouldnt be somewhere I would have on my wish list for moving to ... but then again its wrong for me to make assumptions as people from Hull may love it !

I would check out some property rental and sale websites which will give you a pretty good idea on the prices..... another good source of checking out lifestyle, crime issues etc is to google and find the local newspapers .... could be the Hull times, express, evening news whatever ....... but a local paper can tell you quite a lot about a place!

I hear they have a great Rugby team though !

good luck


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Here you go .. .found you this pretty quickly and Im sure there are others but its a start!

Hull and East Riding news, Jobs, Sports, Cars | This is Hull and East Riding


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Hull itself is not exaclty a great place but it is close to some lovely areas of countryside and coastline.
Property prices are cheap but you need to make sure you research flood statistics and dont buy or rent in a known flood zone.


----------



## ztempest (Dec 1, 2008)

*Moving to Hull, what to avoid*

Yes, I know about the sites, but that does not tell you about the area, as I saw some ads on line, but how do you know about the area ??? I need advice about areas to avoid .... It is not a wish it's a job, so I need to make the place my home {gezzz} ....

Thanks, oh, I'm American, and don't understand what Rugby is from Scoccer. Give me a real game like Basketball ....

I can tell this is not going to be easy ...

Cheers
{z}}}



Suenneil said:


> Hiya .... its a long time since I visited Hull so maybe its changed a lot! youre right it is miles and miles from London - and the property prices are probably some of the lowest in the UK ... but if I am honest it wouldnt be somewhere I would have on my wish list for moving to ... but then again its wrong for me to make assumptions as people from Hull may love it !
> 
> I would check out some property rental and sale websites which will give you a pretty good idea on the prices..... another good source of checking out lifestyle, crime issues etc is to google and find the local newspapers .... could be the Hull times, express, evening news whatever ....... but a local paper can tell you quite a lot about a place!
> 
> ...


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

ztempest said:


> Yes, I know about the sites, but that does not tell you about the area, as I saw some ads on line, but how do you know about the area ??? I need advice about areas to avoid .... It is not a wish it's a job, so I need to make the place my home {gezzz} ....
> 
> Thanks, oh, I'm American, and don't understand what Rugby is from Scoccer. Give me a real game like Basketball ....
> 
> ...


Rugby is a lot more like american football than soccer. 
I know Hull because it is in Yorkshire (East Yorkshire) not far from where I lived for many years and my sister in law lives in Hull.
There are some nice areas on the outskirts but the centre is pretty awful.
There is a saying, the best thing about Hull is the road out of it:lol:
But to be fair the last few years I believe that there has been a lot of moeny spent improving it so it probalbt isnt as awful as I remember it and as I said there are some very nice areas.
The Humber bridge is is pretty awesome sight too.


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

Hey!

I know Hull kinda well since I have a sister who lives there along with her boyfriend. I would often make regular trips to see from Grimsby, which is roughly a 30 minute drive from where I am. It is a OK place and people seem friendly and you have to check out the Humber Bridge as it is a iconic site to be seen. But I must say the view isn't that pleasant though as the water is very dirty and so dull looking. Hull has come in for some criticism for the place being such a bad place in terms of crime, anti social behaviour, poor education etc. But it is indeed cheaper housing up here in the north compare to the south. Personally, I wouldn't move there as its pretty much the same as it is here in Grimsby. I am hoping to move asap though. 

They have a nice shops and I've heard they have a good Rugby team even though I don't follow the sport. I'm more of a Football fan (Soccer). You must catch a football game at the impressive KC Stadium (Kingston Communications). The football season is near the end of the season so if you are interested in seeing a game then you will have to wait till the season starts in August time.

Anyway if there is more information you need on Hull then please let me know and I will assist you.

P.S I'd love to move to the States hehehe!!


----------



## ztempest (Dec 1, 2008)

I am going to cry !!!!


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

ztempest said:


> I am going to cry !!!!


No dont do that!!! you just need to do a little more research and try to find somewhere to live thats within commuting distance of Hull if you decide you dont actually want to live there.

I know you are a long way away at the moment but is there any possibility of you coming over for a few days on a reccy ???

You do really need to see it for yourself irrespective of where you may eventually end up living ....


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

ztempest said:


> I am going to cry !!!!


I would take a look at places like Willerby, cottingham, Skidby and other nearby villages which are actually quite nice and easy commuting distance to Hull. 
If you are on the North side of Hull for shopping you can go to Beverley which is a lovely old walled town.
So don't be put off by the fact that Hull itself isnt great because there are lots of nice places nearby. My sister-in-law lives at Cottingham and she loves it there.
Also there are loads of great places to go for a day out, like York, Flamingoland, Hornsea potteries and many more places.

Keep your chin up, I am sure you will love it when you get there.


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

ztempest said:


> I am going to cry !!!!


I hope I haven't put you off....if so I am sorry but its just from my past experience. I mean its by no means the worse town to live in. I suggest you think about living in a small village called "Brough" its around 15-20 minutes outside of Hull....my sister lives there and it is indeed a nice quiet area. How long are you intending to live in the area for?

I have to say it was voted number one worst town in the UK back in 2007 but in 2008 it did improve though. Although it is still in the top 10 of worst towns in the UK. I'm sorry if im frightening you but these are the facts I thought you may like to know.


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

I agree with you Chungy ..... I also hope I havent done too much damage! But at the end of the day the forums are generally a good place to get info and advice, shared experiences etc ... so its always best to be honest about your own experiences - even if it may not be good news for the original poster ..... but as you say everyones different and our own views and experiences wont mirror everyones.

Im sure there are some very happy contented people living in Hull just as there are elsewhere.

Have a good weekend all of you.


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Suenneil said:


> I agree with you Chungy ..... I also hope I havent done too much damage! But at the end of the day the forums are generally a good place to get info and advice, shared experiences etc ... so its always best to be honest about your own experiences - even if it may not be good news for the original poster ..... but as you say everyones different and our own views and experiences wont mirror everyones.
> 
> Im sure there are some very happy contented people living in Hull just as there are elsewhere.
> 
> Have a good weekend all of you.


Ask a question like that and one should expect nothing but the truth and you guys were being exactly that - otherwise why bother answering the question.

Hull is a $hithole - no if's or but's about it. I wouldn't live there if i were paid to. There's nothing there for anyone - especially a migrant.

Good luck ztempest, you are gonna need it.


----------



## jlms (May 15, 2008)

You don't have to live in Hull to work in Hull.

Live in a Bed and Breakfast for a couple of weeks to get an impression of the area, then commit to a six months rental somewhere you like.


----------

